# Pas de MS-DOS (FAT32) au formatage d'un disque dur externe



## Bataleo (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes, 

Je viens de m'acheter un disque dur externe MyBook de 3 To et je souhaiterais le formater en FAT32 pour avoir une totale compatibilité entre PC-PS3-Mac. 

Il est actuellement en format du Mac OS Étendu (journalisé).

Sauf que je rencontre un problème. 

En effet, quand je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque pour formater le disque dur externe, le format MS-DOS (FAT32) ne m'est pas proposé !!

J'ai uniquement les formats suivants :
Mac OS Étendu (journalisé)
Mac OS Étendu (journalisé, chiffré)
Mac OS Étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)
Mac OS Étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé, chiffré)
exFAT

Je voudrais donc bien savoir qu'est-ce que je dois faire pour formater ce disque dur en FAT 32 et non pas en Mac OS machin chouette!! 

Merci beaucoup pour ceux qui voudront bien me répondre !! 

Je vous souhaite une très bonne soirée.


----------



## gmaa (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

*exFAT* devrait répondre à la question.

Pose la question exFAT à google et WikiPedia te dira tout.


----------



## Bataleo (2 Novembre 2011)

Donc je le formate en exFAT ? Et ce sera compatible avec PC PS3 et MAC ??


----------



## gmaa (2 Novembre 2011)

Bataleo a dit:


> Donc je le formate en exFAT ? Et ce sera compatible avec PC PS3 et MAC ??



PC et Mac sans problème que je sache.
PS3 là ? Mais pourquoi non ?


----------



## Bataleo (2 Novembre 2011)

C'est bon tout fonctionne gmaa. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide c'est très gentil.


----------



## Geaurjhe (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un Seagate Backup Plus de 3 To (7200 tr/min) et je n'arrive pas à formater le disque en "exFAT", il me dit "Requète non valide". Le disque est sous USB3 et tourne sur un MacBook Pro Retina sous 10.8.2.

J'ai fait mes recherches et avant de tomber sur ce forum, j'ai trouvé un début de solution sur les forums de Seagate ou quelqu'un a le même problème que moi.

Merci de votre aide. 

Edit : J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème.


----------



## storme (4 Janvier 2013)

Geaurjhe a dit:


> Edit : J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème.



Content pour toi, peut être pourrais tu la partager, si jamais un autres membre rencontre le même soucis


----------



## kzou (29 Novembre 2013)

> Je viens d'acquérir un Seagate Backup Plus de 3 To (7200 tr/min) et je n'arrive pas à formater le disque en "exFAT", il me dit "Requète non valide". Le disque est sous USB3 et tourne sur un MacBook Pro Retina sous 10.8.2.



Hello, 

J'ai exactement le même problème et la même config que Geaurjhe.
Mais je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir trouvé une solution...

Une idée du problème rencontré ?

Merci bien


----------

